# Flattest shooting arrows..



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

have you looked at the Easton Lightspeeds

340 spine 8.1 gpi
27 inch shaft
Easton Nocks
Blazer vanes
100 grn point

375 grains total weight

5.2 grains per pound

317 fps with your setup 

matched and spline tested on ONTARGET 2 with your setup!!!

PM me if you have a questions


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

JStrebin said:


> have you looked at the Easton Lightspeeds
> 
> 340 spine 8.1 gpi
> 27 inch shaft
> ...


NICE, im only getting 295 with my Hunter ICS..

speaking off, what is the diameter of the lightspeeds in relation to the Huter ICS? thincker? thinner? same.

also, would I I benefit or suffer from a 75Gr point instead of a 100? or would it make no difference?


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

85 grn tips is the lowest I would go to stay in spline you would gain 3 more fps that would put you at the 5.002 grns per pound and 360 total grns


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

JStrebin said:


> 85 grn tips is the lowest I would go to stay in spline you would gain 3 more fps that would put you at the 5.002 grns per pound and 360 total grns


gotcha, 85 it is then.

as for the diameter, which is thicker? the beeman ICS hunter? or the Lightspeeds?


----------



## riley1131 (Sep 11, 2008)

Arrow dynamics gx maxima 8.0 with 100grain nid 2.5 duravane cut 2 27 splines out 4 u on ontarget and says 331.7fps. Thats pretty fast. Carbon express 3d select setup the same way should be around 320 and would be eiser on the bow but I was told the other day that a hoyt will take anything you throw at it dealer dry fired a brand new 70lb 29" katera 3 times to show me it stayed together but I would not have bought that paticular one after that.


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

I have seen the Victory Vforce HV in person. You can't go wrong they are thin and very light. Both hubby and I have carbon express. I have the 100 him the 300 to me and him the Vfource Hv seems much lighter and a bit thinner. Very straight and well made I will be changing ours out soon as we have enough money to do it.

Tamara awprint:


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

Cybercat said:


> I have seen the Victory Vforce HV in person. You can't go wrong they are thin and very light. Both hubby and I have carbon express. I have the 100 him the 300 to me and him the Vfource Hv seems much lighter and a bit thinner. Very straight and well made I will be changing ours out soon as we have enough money to do it.
> 
> Tamara awprint:


thats the one thing pushing me to the lightspeeds.. they cost MUCH less.. and yet people say they are great.. so I I lose or trash one, I wont feel like killing someone.. which is a good thing.

On a side note, your husband is lucky to have a gal who is hooked on the sport aswell..

When my GF saw my katera she was a little put off, when she (finally) found out what I paid for it and everything else..



well, im single now.:set1_punch:


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

Wingnutt said:


> gotcha, 85 it is then.
> 
> as for the diameter, which is thicker? the beeman ICS hunter? or the Lightspeeds?


I think that they are both the same Dia. and thinkness


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, when we priced GTs 2 years ago they were the same price as the VFource HV. We just went thru a funeral so money is tight since mortgage got paid and he was a day and a half short. That why we will gather money for them Not that they are so expensive.

On the other note his xmas present a few years back was his ultratec all set up by Lancasters when we lived there in PA. Yes, I did turn a few heads and heard many coments about how lucky he is. He was with me as he had never been there before but I had before we met.

All I have to say about them money is you Could be spending it at a Bar or doing drugs or watching strippers. This is the best of all. You tell your next one I said that. And for all you married men that wives are not doing this and complain about your time shooting well tell them to join you and get invovled. Show them and introduce them to other shooters wives.

Tamara



Wingnutt said:


> thats the one thing pushing me to the lightspeeds.. they cost MUCH less.. and yet people say they are great.. so I I lose or trash one, I wont feel like killing someone.. which is a good thing.
> 
> On a side note, your husband is lucky to have a gal who is hooked on the sport aswell..
> 
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Carbon express maximas, and Carbon tech cheetah 3-ds are as light or lighter and small diameter as well.

If its not for hunting, Easton ACE's or Carbon Tech McKinney 2's will be ultra small diameter (less than half of the others mentioned) and the MK2's are one of the lightest shafts you will find for a given spine rating.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

The Lightspeeds (340) are .313 (8.2 gpi)Outside diameter and the VForce HV (350) are .284(6.4 gpi) outside diameter. 
The Lightspeeds run about 79.99/dozen and the Vforce HV's can be had for about the same with the promos being run at AT's new sponsor whose link is below!


----------

